# Trivia 6/24



## luckytrim (Jun 24, 2019)

trivia 6/24
DID YOU KNOW ...
Before Nintendo made video games, they made playing cards and  ran their own
love hotel, which some assert their own president  frequented—during work.
Saucy!
(A Love Hotel rents rooms by the hour...)


1. What is the better-known name of the island Rapa  Nui?
  a. - Christmas Island
  b. - Easter Island
  c. - Devil's Island
  d. - Hawaii
2. What was the name of Bogart's character in 'Casablanca'  ?
3. Who was Sea Biscuit's biggest rival?
  (Hint; 'War ________' )
4. What was the name of the department store which was the  setting for "Are
You Being Served"?
5. Who was Lyndon Johnson's opponent in 1964?
6. Graphology is the study of .... what ?
7. In 1908, the U.S. Army marched to "The Caissons Go Rolling  Along". What 
is a caisson, and what is it used for ?
8. In the second half of the 20th Century, which country was  identified by 
the letters FRG in the Olympic Games?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Eating raw Kidney beans might kill you !.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

1. - b
2. Rick Blaine
3. War Admiral
4. Grace Brothers
5. Barry Goldwater
6. Handwriting
7. A two-wheeled cart used for transporting  ammunition
8.  West Germany

TRUTH !!
Kidney beans are high in a toxin called Phytohaemagglutnin. A  normal cooked
serving of kidney beans would be one cup, and this amount of  raw kidney
beans will cause nausea, vomiting, diarrhea, and possibly,  even death. In no
way should you try this at home. Cooking kidney beans  effectively
neutralizes the toxin, which is why you should always verify  your kidney
beans have been cooked properly; in fact do this with all red  beans. All
beans contain this toxin, but most contain it in a very small  dose, to the
point that it would take abnormal consumption to have lasting  effects. But
the red beans, such as kidney beans, have it in a much higher  concentration.


----------

